# First Pinch



## Opivy (Sep 30, 2009)

well, popped my cherry. I was trying to take one of my male stagomantis carolinas out, and I guess I was a little too rough.

Pinched, me - and I was very surprised when it hurt! The guy has little tiny arms, and really didn't think it could cause even the smallest amount of pain.

Would hate to get pinched by my Giant Shield, but I imagine it was because it was caught in the wild - it felt it needed to attack.

Got to see it 'threat pose' though, very neat. Been trying to get my CB mantids to do that for a while.

So, I know many of you handle your mantises only when needed - but how many times have you been pinched?


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 30, 2009)

Too many to count. Let's just say, there has not been a time when I wasn't pinched in my mantid breeding experience.


----------



## -MK- (Sep 30, 2009)

I've gotten a threat pose (I deserved it) but never a pinch or bite. This has been my first summer raising mantids. I've only had Chinese but lots of them. I bring them out and play with them, and they're as friendly now as they were when they were babies - they just look big and scary now.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 30, 2009)

ive been pinched AND bitten (in slow motion) by a subadult Hierodula. ...OW!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been pinched and bitten. It's surprising when it happens, but it sure can hurt too.  Worst for me has been adult female _Tenodera sinensis _and _Cilnia humeralis_.


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2009)

Every time I collect in the wild. In that case you have to grab them and if they can reach you they will get you with the tip of the front leg. I've had blood drawn more times than I can count from that situation. Not a big deal readlly.


----------



## Orin (Sep 30, 2009)

If you coerce them to walk onto your hand they won't pinch but who has time for that.


----------



## jameslongo (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been pinched &amp; molested by a randy male Tenodera


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2009)

haha, just once, female ghost, left a scar!


----------



## massaman (Sep 30, 2009)

I Got many threat poses even by just touching a female and trying to get her to move a little and she turns around and goes into her display and only had my creobroter and europeans do this to me and never had any other species do this to me. My guess is the eyptians I have are too timid to even do that or the single acromantis as well! and been pinched by them before but not recently and its kind of kewl how the displays are colorful and they give it that shaking noise as well!Funny looking at the creobroter nymphs at l1 when they do it to another nymph!


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 30, 2009)

Orin said:


> If you coerce them to walk onto your hand they won't pinch but who has time for that.


That works for most, but males will fly away and some are determined to run away and have to be grabbed.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 30, 2009)

Orin said:


> If you coerce them to walk onto your hand they won't pinch but who has time for that.


+1

That is true for me that hand walking generally does not work for males - i generally just have them walk into small deli cups and put the lid on.

Never bitten but spiked a couple of times mostly by old, blind mantids I am holding while hand-feeding.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 30, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I've been pinched and bitten. It's surprising when it happens, but it sure can hurt too.  Worst for me has been adult female _Tenodera sinensis _and _Cilnia humeralis_.


I was terrified to handel _Cilnia humeralis_ so I would make sure it was always well fed before I took it out  .


----------



## Opivy (Oct 1, 2009)

wait, some of you have been bitten?

ack, does it take a little piece of skin out?

hehe... last night I was a little buzzed (if you can't tell from the OP) and decided to mess around with my giant shield. Got a pinch from him too, and this one drew blood.

Never knew an insect could be strong -


----------



## a1_collection (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh yes they can hurt. My S. Limbata years back drew blood and started to nibble on my finger as if it were food.


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2009)

Opivy said:


> wait, some of you have been bitten?ack, does it take a little piece of skin out?
> 
> hehe... last night I was a little buzzed (if you can't tell from the OP) and decided to mess around with my giant shield. Got a pinch from him too, and this one drew blood.
> 
> Never knew an insect could be strong -


Biting is much more rare. It feels like a pinch. The point on the end of the raptorial arms are the worst. It is like a needle.


----------



## daermon1000 (Oct 1, 2009)

My D. dessicata pinched me then did this:-







John


----------



## utterbeastage (Oct 3, 2009)

Opivy said:


> well, popped my cherry. I was trying to take one of my male stagomantis carolinas out, and I guess I was a little too rough.Pinched, me - and I was very surprised when it hurt! The guy has little tiny arms, and really didn't think it could cause even the smallest amount of pain.
> 
> Would hate to get pinched by my Giant Shield, but I imagine it was because it was caught in the wild - it felt it needed to attack.
> 
> ...


I've had my adult female congo grab me with both forearms , she leaned in to bite, I let her thinking it wouldn't be sore.

really sharp nipping followed by a bit of blood , dont think she liked the taste as she let me go :lol:


----------

